# Anyone got a shark?



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anyone have a shark? I would like to see a picture of it if you have one. I am not talking about the shark fish like a Rainbow shark or whatever. I'm talking about a medium size shark looking shark.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I just wondered that, cos I saw it on blue peter.


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

I think I saw them in a pet store once. They were sick!!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Ryegeckoman123 said:


> I'm talking about a medium size shark looking shark.


What do you by medium size shark? They vary from 9 inches to 39ft so the intermediate of this is what 20ft! Is that medium?


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

nah, 6 foot is small medium, the water volume needed for one of those would be immense though


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i seen black tips and reef sharkls for £350 the other day? i thought they would bbe like £1000.


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

I mean like 6-9 ft.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you would need a serious aquarium for a shark of that size.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Tank wouldnt need to be that big! 

Only about 15000 gallons. :crazy:


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

I dont think so...You would need to make it pretty big though like 18ft or something. You could fit that into a room.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

you aren't looking at getting one are you?

It's not as great as you might think, expensive setup, expensive running costs, high maintainance, and lots of food. Plus then you got to find a decent shop to buy from.

other than that, there aren't a lot of marine shark keepers in this country. have a look on Monster Fish Keepers, go to the articles section, theres a bloke who has a shark tank.

possibly best left to aquariums and rich/dedicated people


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Ryegeckoman123 said:


> I dont think so...You would need to make it pretty big though like 18ft or something. You could fit that into a room.



most sharks are pelagic, ocean going, and it will need to be a lot bigger than 18 foot mate, a 9 foot shark is half that length, it would have barely any room whatsoever, for it to be comfortable yo would probably about 4 times the length of the shark


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

I was just wondering...I wasn't going to get one.


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow!!!! that tank is sick. I want to make one of those when I'm 30. I would love to do that.


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

How much would it cost you think? $10,000 USD? probably more.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Ryegeckoman123 said:


> How much would it cost you think? $10,000 USD? probably more.


Add a few more 0s :lol2:


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

mike515 said:


> you aren't looking at getting one are you?
> 
> It's not as great as you might think, expensive setup, expensive running costs, high maintainance, and lots of food. Plus then you got to find a decent shop to buy from.
> 
> ...


Wow, I scrolled down and looked at some of the others on that page... they're HUUUUGE!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

i've got a 7100 gallon tank and thats plenty for me, for now. thats got a 1800 gallon sump on as well, so ive got nearly 10k to play with, thats cost about 4000 grand so far. As it's basically a raised pond, with a glass viewing window. The filter sump is another raised pond filled with filter medias. Very cheap way of doing it. Clad the whole thing out with bamboo as was originally go for the asian fish theme but ended up with S. American fish. gonna rip the bamboo off soon and re-do it going for the brazilian look instead.

got 16 stingray, 3 giant gourami, 10 peacock bass in there at the moment. plus some of my pike cichlids. looks the bollocks.

but yeah not in the same league as some of the guys on MFK. that 50k is a bit much i think, too tall. If it were 5/6 feet tall it would be good, but that height is a bit of a waste IMO


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

If you have a cellar - these are perfect for flooding! A guy called Jack (forgot his second name) did this and put a massive plate of glass that cut the room in half. The glass coast him around 6 grand. He has freshwater stuff in that like rays, arrowana and stuff. I was chatting to the guy who owns Fantasea aquatics and he had a customer who did the same but for marine stuff, he had just ordered a bonnet head shark (like a dwarf kind of hammer head) from fantasea aquatics. That shark was £800, he also has reef sharks, black tips stay the smalleset of the reef sharks. Quite a lot of people have things like bamboo sharks as they get really quite small (as sharks go!), so you don't require vast amounts of space to keep it. I'd love a port jackson shark if I ever get any money but i doubt it! Maybe a 6' tank for one and a couple of other large-ish fish. Ben (PM me for info on anything fish related!)


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

mike515 you got any pics of your tank mate sound great


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

We have recently rescued a bamboo shark 
Not quite as big as the ones your talking about but they can grow to a good 3.5 - 4 foot 




Phil : victory:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

There is a fella in bulwell who keeps several sharks, the tank is MUCH bigger than people seem to think would be acceptable and I know it cost him upwards of 100k to sort fully.

For most people it simply isn't realistic. Not to do it right anyway.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

cam cap said:


> mike515 you got any pics of your tank mate sound great


not yet. I've got photos, wel lots of photos. But im not putting anything up except the finished product. Once I've got it looking just right then I'll get some pics. But not until im 100% happy with it


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Mike how much money did it cost? 4,000 USD?


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Black tip and grey reef sharks are available regularly ,they are cheap but the freight is not !! i made an ill fated attempt in 2002 to import one of each .The sharks themselves were only 12.50 dollars each but the total bill was 350 quid .
A lot of money for two dead sharks !!


----------



## Fudge Gecko (May 15, 2006)

I wouldn't describe 6 ft as a medium shark!!! at the aquarium i work at we have 3 6ft long sand tiger sharks and they live in 2.5 million litres! The bamboos and port jacksons are more realistic, but again here these are in a 700,000 litre tank and do use the space...even if to avoid the turtle!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> i've got a 7100 gallon tank and thats plenty for me, for now. thats got a 1800 gallon sump on as well, so ive got nearly 10k to play with, thats cost about 4000 grand so far. As it's basically a raised pond, with a glass viewing window. The filter sump is another raised pond filled with filter medias. Very cheap way of doing it. Clad the whole thing out with bamboo as was originally go for the asian fish theme but ended up with S. American fish. gonna rip the bamboo off soon and re-do it going for the brazilian look instead.
> 
> got 16 stingray, 3 giant gourami, 10 peacock bass in there at the moment. plus some of my pike cichlids. looks the bollocks.
> 
> but yeah not in the same league as some of the guys on MFK. that 50k is a bit much i think, too tall. If it were 5/6 feet tall it would be good, but that height is a bit of a waste IMO


We want pictures!!!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Reptilover said:


> We want pictures!!!


please lol. Manners are free you know. jokes. Yeah like i said once it's done i will put up pictures. But not till im 100% happy with it.


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

*shark*

which IDIOT would get a shark in England (i wud):lol2:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Graylord said:


> Black tip and grey reef sharks are available regularly ,they are cheap but the freight is not !! i made an ill fated attempt in 2002 to import one of each .The sharks themselves were only 12.50 dollars each but the total bill was 350 quid .
> A lot of money for two dead sharks !!


I know this is an old post, but it about somes up 99% of all wannabee shark keepers for me. Do you own a pit bull as well by any chance? :lol2:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Mynki said:


> I know this is an old post, but it about somes up 99% of all wannabee shark keepers for me. Do you own a pit bull as well by any chance? :lol2:



I own 5 American Pitbull Terriers....and they are the sweetest, most emotional, loyal, protective, loving, sensitive and HIGHLY intelligent dogs I have ever seen/owned in my 30 years of life. What's wrong w/ owning a Pitbull besides the bastards who train them to attack and kill, completely disreputing the amazing breed for it's wonderful natural qualities?

APBT > other dogs

Now if u really want to see a NATURALLY vicious dog, try German Rottweillers, Chow, or Dalmations. Cocker Spaniels bite more people every year than any other dog x10......u just never hear about it cuz they don't cause much damage....but ONE pitbull bite someone who was poking it w/ a stick thru a locked cage and the WHOLE WORLD GOES NUTS on Pitbulls. Don't stereo-type an entire breed of dogs just because of a few *ss-h*les who don't know how to keep their animals and train them properly, please.  I still like you Mynki...i just wanted to return the favor of enlightenment.


And as far as Sharks go, Leopard sharks, Horn Sharks and Zebra Sharks would be in the same group as Port Jackson and Bamboo......if I'm not mistaken. Just make sure you have a BIIIIIIIIIGGGGGG tank and you've kept Marines before and totally know what ur doing beyond a shadow of a doubt 100%. Nurse Sharks reputedly grow 14 feet, but that's not common and I have seen them kept successfully in extremely large pools finished w/ tile....but the chance of it reaching 10-14 feet is a bit much to risk if u ask me.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> I own 5 American Pitbull Terriers....and they are the sweetest, most emotional, loyal, protective, loving, sensitive and HIGHLY intelligent dogs I have ever seen/owned in my 30 years of life. What's wrong w/ owning a Pitbull besides the bastards who train them to attack and kill, completely disreputing the amazing breed for it's wonderful natural qualities?
> 
> APBT > other dogs
> 
> ...


Victor, nothing wrong with the dogs. And I'm sure there are many more dangerous breeds out there. And yeah, I'm well aware of sensationalistic journalism. Common on now, "Man ravaged by Yorkie" doesn't make good reading does it?

But the fact remains many people buy these dogs for the wrong reasons. I could have said Anaconda snake. It's the people who buy sharks and pit bulls as status symbols I was reffering too....


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Mynki said:


> Victor, nothing wrong with the dogs. And I'm sure there are many more dangerous breeds out there. And yeah, I'm well aware of sensationalistic journalism. Common on now, "Man ravaged by Yorkie" doesn't make good reading does it?
> 
> But the fact remains many people buy these dogs for the wrong reasons. I could have said Anaconda snake. It's the people who buy sharks and pit bulls as status symbols I was reffering too....



2 things: 

"Man ravaged by Yorkie" doesn't make good reading does it? ROFLMAO!!!!

" I could have said Anaconda snake." I have one of those also  It was a rescue, I took it as a favor to a friend who had some legal troubles w/ keeping the snake in reference to their newborn infant and it posing a threat. I got the snake for free along w/ a 75 gallon tank, lock-lid, and rather expensive Exo-terra UV light. You can see pictures of my baby in "The Anaconda Thread"  Bites the HELL outta me everytime I handle him, but I love him sooooo!!!

Are you psychic, by chance?


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

Esfa said:


> Tank wouldnt need to be that big!
> 
> Only about 15000 gallons. :crazy:


balls

you need to consider the glide pattern of a shark, black tips glide patter is 48 times there length so roughly a 60m aquariums is needed in all directions as well lol

its why most sharks kept in large aquaria are requiem sharks as there glide patterns are much smaller


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Wills said:


> balls
> 
> you need to consider the glide pattern of a shark, black tips glide patter is 48 times there length so roughly a 60m aquariums is needed in all directions as well lol
> 
> its why most sharks kept in large aquaria are requiem sharks as there glide patterns are much smaller


I know what u are saying, but that may not have been the best example cuz Tiger Sharks are classed as Requiems. I can't say I ever saw a Tiger in an aquarium (Sand Tiger/Grey Nurse excluded as they are totally different)


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

Victor Creed said:


> I know what u are saying, but that may not have been the best example cuz Tiger Sharks are classed as Requiems. I can't say I ever saw a Tiger in an aquarium (Sand Tiger/Grey Nurse excluded as they are totally different)


i have had the pleasure, but not in an open venure closed to the public lol, infact they had a massive selection, never would have thought somewhere would have over 14 species in quarantine alone lol 

and when i say requiem its not only tigers that arte they are many requiem sharks


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Wills said:


> i have had the pleasure, but not in an open venure closed to the public lol, infact they had a massive selection, never would have thought somewhere would have over 14 species in quarantine alone lol
> 
> and when i say requiem its not only tigers that arte they are many requiem sharks



No no, don't get me wrong, I agree w/ what you are saying, it's just that one wouldn't expect to see a Tiger Shark in an aquarium considering they grow 12-18 feet and are very dangerous and unpredictable. I mean, sure I will think of the many species classed "Requiem" like Black-tips and Sand-Tigers, but the average joe might take that statement out of context and be like "Oh, okay...Tiger Sharks are Requiem sharks so I think im gonna buy one and put it in a 5,000 gallon tank...dur-dee-dur" LOLOLOL.

A year later reports of a Tiger Shark flooding it's owner's truck cab w/ water and drives down to Baja picking bones out of his teeth on the way to the Ocean. :lol2:

There's nothing wrong w/ you post at all, Sir.....I just thought it could possibly be misleading considering the low-intelligence and lack of common sense of some of the people who keep animals. That's all I was implying, however, you are very correct in your statement but "smaller Requiems" may have been a better choice of words


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

i dont agree with sharks being kept in aquaria apart from in huge tanks that would be too large for most places but public aquaria, and im not most pleased when i see baby bamboo sharks becoming more often for sale.

yes victor there are large requiems, but dont start off an argument about it all - im sure everyone knew what was meant.

or do you propose we rename the forum "tiny fish keeping" because not everyone on here have arapimas, piraibas, oarfish and whale sharks :|


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> i dont agree with sharks being kept in aquaria apart from in huge tanks that would be too large for most places but public aquaria, and im not most pleased when i see baby bamboo sharks becoming more often for sale.
> 
> yes victor there are large requiems, but dont start off an argument about it all - im sure everyone knew what was meant.
> 
> or do you propose we rename the forum "tiny fish keeping" because not everyone on here have arapimas, piraibas, oarfish and whale sharks :|


For someone who isn't looking for and argument, you sure seem to like inducing them. Ironically, most people don't even know what a REQUIEM shark is in the 1st place, and it's always better to be safe than sorry by using details and specifying instead of "assuming".


----------



## Sand_Storm (Dec 29, 2010)

Wills said:


> balls
> 
> you need to consider the glide pattern of a shark, black tips glide patter is 48 times there length so roughly a 60m aquariums is needed in all directions as well lol
> 
> its why most sharks kept in large aquaria are requiem sharks as there glide patterns are much smaller


 Quietly whispers "but Blacktips ARE requiem sharks!":whistling2:


----------

